# Wood ash for lawn



## LienandGreenLawn (Mar 5, 2019)

I have a wood stove and burn about 3-4 cords of wood (8x4x4 is a cord) a season. So by the end of the year I have a couple hundred pounds of ash. I dump most of it on my garden. I have ways to sieve out all large pieces and get it down to a powder. My question is does anyone on here put wood ash on their yard, or anywhere else besides garden beds?

-ML


----------



## ruxie88 (Dec 20, 2018)

It is a good source of carbon for my compost pile. Below is a link on how ashes could benefit your lawn.

https://extension.oregonstate.edu/news/wood-ashes-can-benefit-gardens-lawns


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Very useful ruxxie88. ^^^^^


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

For your next trivia night:



> The term potash comes from the Middle Dutch word potaschen (pot ashes, 1477). [4] The old method of making potassium carbonate (K
> 2CO3) was by collecting or producing wood ash (an occupation carried out by ash burners), leaching the ashes and then evaporating the resulting solution in large iron pots, leaving a white residue called pot ash.[5] Approximately 10% by weight of common wood ash can be recovered as pot ash.


 - Wikipedia


----------

